# "Misty Grow"***Superb Dank



## DillaWilla (Jun 29, 2006)

Well folks I am proud to say this is my second journal.  These 4 plants are of a strain called Misty, they are about 3 weeks old and are kicking ass, I am going to start a nute plan tomorrow and then you all will have the joy of watching them explode over the next 4 weeks  They are grown from seeds from Nirvana Seeds and are in Fox Farm Ocean and Forest soil they will begin getting a week solution of GH Flora Nova Grow and Liquid Karma...enjoy!

The first 4 pics are them on 6/20/06

Pic 5, 8 and 9 are the lot of them (they are kicking ass)

Pics 6 and 7 is the biggest one

I hope they are all girls (at least 3 of 4)!!!

Give me some Green Mojo


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 30, 2006)

They look great...I almost purchased this strain. Look forward to following the grow and smoke report.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

yeah me too i can't wait to hear what the smoke is like.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 1, 2006)

*Looking good DW. Here is some GREEN MOJO for ya.  *


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the MOJO TBG it is really helping


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 1, 2006)

DW, those are some healthy, thriving looking plants man! That biggest plant is awesome!

How tall are you going to let them grow before flowering?


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 1, 2006)

Well Stoney...nice to hear from you again Now that I finally have the big plants out of my veg box and into flower I can lower my MH down some so the light saturation is at its best.  Misty is a mostly indica breed and is supposed to grow short and stocky, I will let them go for another week or so which will make them a month old and see how tall they are...they just started getting light nutes yesterday and have already grown inches since the last pics so I am sure they are gonna explode...However I might top them to keep them around 2 ft tall at most before I put them into flower (if they end up getting tall)  I will definitely wait until they have alt. nodes and pre-flowers before they go into 12/12 so probably around week 7 of veg.  I am really liking this strain and quality of seeds I got from Nirvana they are growing well and have not even given me a hint of a problem (knock on wood )  Any way it was nice talking to you again...Peace Out and GG


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey All...Here is my weekly update 

The girls   are all almost 4 weeks old now and are doing well.  I transplanted them into their permanent homes yesterday and they are taking nicely to their new pots.  I also started nutes about a week ago they have been fed nutes twice this week and both fairly week solutions, they all seem to take nicely to the nutes. I do have one problem plant again that looks like it may have a Magnesium Def., I will post in sick plants section for some help.  The problem plant is also my biggest plant...go figure...anyhow here are some pics:

Pics 1-4 are the lot of them...they are all about a foot tall and kicking ass for the most part 

Pics 5 and 6 are of the biggest girl  who is also the one that is getting some necrotic patching on the lower leaves...poss Mag def...I am sure she'll turn out just fine...

Hope you all enjoy the pics and make sure you check out my other thread (test run/1st grow) I have some new pics of the babes in 12/12 under the HPS...Peace Out and GG


----------



## KindMind (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow D-Dub looks like you are raising your little girls very well. keep up the good parenting.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 7, 2006)

I hope they are all little girls....muuuuuhhhaaaahhhhaaaaa


----------



## misty (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice looking ladies you have there mate - even named after me!!!

Loads of GREEN MOJO being sent your way and good luck with your grow!!


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 8, 2006)

Well Misty, thanks for the Green Mojo...It apparently worked...My plants are now 4 weeks old and are all showing definite pre-flowers It looks like 3 of 4 are definitely girls and one is unfortunately a male but hey 3 for 4 aint bad I am amazed that these babies are already showing sex, they dont even have alternating nodes yet.  I know some of you will want to tell me pre-flowers are not 100% and I know that but the girls have female pre-flowers with pistils 1/4 inch long so there hard to miss...I have only one thing to say..."Bring on the clones" Well I just wanted to give you guys a litlle update and some great news...Thanks for all the kind words and mojo...Peace Out and GG


----------



## KindMind (Jul 10, 2006)

D-Dub can u get us some pixs of these pre flowers I want to know what to look for 

thanks in advance

Kindmind


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks awesome!  i hope mine look that good in a couple weeks.  good luck ill keep checking in to view the progress.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey all, I hope everyone is doing well and living with peace and abundant happiness...Well I am very happy to report the girls are doing very well they are all about 34 days old and at least a foot tall.  They are loving the nutes and a growing at a speedy rate.  All are showing pre-flowers (definitely 3 females  and possibly one that is showing hermie traits (male and female pre-flowers), no true males) I will probably put them into flower within a week or so as most are starting to show a good amount of alternating nodes...Well onto the pics:

Pics 1 & 2 are the lot of them, they are definitely woman of the bush 

Pic 3 is of the biggest girl, she's my main chic 

Pics 4 and 5 are some close-ups I tried to get of the pre-flowers on 2 of the girlies...they came out pretty good...

Well thats it for now folks, I just cant wait to be harvesting some real quality MJ soon...patience young  grasshopper (he says in his head)...

Peace Out ad Bless!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 14, 2006)

*Whats up DW. The little ladies are looking great man. Nice and bushy.   Your doing a great job keep it up. *


----------



## KindMind (Jul 14, 2006)

D-Dub thank you 4 the great pictures of the pre-flowers. The girl look awesome.


----------



## Insane (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey DW, those are some happy lookin plants, keep up the good work!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey DillaWilla, those are some fine looking plants! Great node spacing, great vegetative growth, beautiful color.

That's a fine grow!

Kick that hermie in the ass and throw it away!

Good luck to you man!!!!


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 18, 2006)

First of all I would like to say thank you to all the people that have followed my journals so far.  It is great that there is a place like MP that real people, real growers, real enjoyers and believers of the natural herb can learn and share their work with others....Thank You 

Well on to the girls...Ok, we are down to three.  I blindfolded the hermie and sentenced "it" to the garbage disposal.  I dont have a lot of experience with MJ strains but this strain Misty I really like...It is so cool how early it shows strong sexual characteristics.  The hermie that I tossed had balls growing the size of pencil erasers and the upper nodes were so hairy they looked like small buds..Not to mention the other three females that all have distinct female pre-flowers and they are all only 39-40 days old from seed...

Yesterday I did alot of experimenting with these 3, here is a breakdown:

*Pics 1, 2, and 3* are of the lot of them they are all roughly 1.5 ft tall and 39-40 days old...The girl in front was topped and cloned (4 clones), she also has been cut back on the nutes since she will stay in veg for now.  The girl on the right was topped and pruned moderately.  The girl on the left was left untouched with increased nutes...Science, Experimentation, and HERB 

*Pic 4* is of pre-flowers 2/3 of the way up the mother plant...she is also the biggest and healthiest of the three!  She had 4 clones removed last night.

*Pics 5 and 6* are of the 4 clones...they were cut from the mother, soaked, and then dipped in shultz takeroot and put in rapid rooters.  They are in a mini dome...(I really hope they live, they seem to be doing well after 24 hours)  Any comments are appreciated!!!

Well thats it for now...the two other females will be put into 12/12 tomorrow.  I will keep you guys updated...

Peace Out and GG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 19, 2006)

*Whats up DW. The ladies are looking very, very nice. There is nothing better than a big fat lady with a healthy bush.   Great job man. *


----------



## KindMind (Jul 19, 2006)

Rather bushy laddies you got there D-Dub good luck with the clones

Kindmind


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey guys just a quick update on the clones...They are about 3 days old now and are still doing well, they have straightened out for the most part and hopefully are rooting ...Thats it for now, Peace Out and Bless


----------



## KindMind (Jul 24, 2006)

D-Dub how are the ladies doing in 12/12????


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 24, 2006)

KindMind said:
			
		

> D-Dub how are the ladies doing in 12/12????


 
Hey Guys,

The 2 Misty Girls have been under 12/12 for 4 days and they are doing great, they have been stretching at least 1-2 inches a day under the HPS.  Also I am happy to report that the clones are doing very well also, they are almost a week old and I have not had any problems with them yet...knock on wood!  The mother plant is just relaxing now on low nutes under the MH, I will continue to prune her to keep her growth down.  I plan on taking 8-12 more clones from her before she goes to flower.  I will update some pics today or tomorrow so keep your eyes around...Peace Out and Bless.


----------



## rockydog (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome, those girls look great man. Nice coloring. Cant wait to hear the smoke report. How long does Nirvana recommend flowering for?


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 24, 2006)

_


			
				rockydog said:
			
		


			Awesome, those girls look great man. Nice coloring. Cant wait to hear the smoke report. How long does Nirvana recommend flowering for?
		
Click to expand...

_ 
Thanks Rock...Nirvana says 8/9 weeks although I will probably experiment with starting at week 7 on one of the ladies.  I also cant wait for the smoke report 

Well guys and gals here is another update... 

*Pics 1 and 2* are of the Misty clones, they are currently 6 days old and I think they are doing fine...I am going to start them in a new journal (Clones de Misty), plus I have some health questions I want to post... 

*Pics 3 and 4* are of the Misty Mother, I plan on trying to get at least 8 more clones off of her before I flower her...I have been trying to prune and top her to keep her height down so will see how long I can keep her in veg...

*Pics 5, 6 and 7* are the two Misty girls in 12/12.  They are the 2 plants on the right...The budding girl on the left is my bagseed beauty ...The Misty girls have been in flower for 4 days (they both look to be definite females)  

Well thats all for now, hope you enjoyed the pics...Please send some *GREEN MOJO* my way for big buds and little problems...

Peace Out and GG


----------



## Insane (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey DW, those plants look awesome man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## KindMind (Jul 26, 2006)

Bushy broads you got there D-Dub


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks alot guys the girls are doing real good, I appreciate your support..Peace Out and Bless!!!


----------



## DillaWilla (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey all...After a short break from MP I proud to unveil some new pics of my beautiful beauties...LOL....Girl on the front left (topped and pruned in veg) and the real tall girl (left untouched) are 3 weeks into flower, the bud sites are coming along nicely and they really are giving off a great smell.  The lady on the front right is the mother plant at 2 weeks into veg(topped, pruned, and cloned in veg), I could not keep her in veg anymore she was too tall...The good news...All four clones are doing well and thriving 

Here are some pics!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 11, 2006)

*Whats up DW. Yes, yes, and yes your ladies are looking great man. Whatever you been doing keep it up because they are really loving it. Glad to here your clones are doing good as well. Great job man, great job.  *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 11, 2006)

nice looking plants bro...


----------

